# The Mullard Observatory Telescopes January 2016



## jsp77 (Feb 17, 2016)

After seeing Mockingbirds report and working close by i decided to pay a visit one afternoon.
Had a good walk round but had to dodge a small white van several times, how i was not seen i'll never know.

I visited both sites.


A little history

Mullard Radio Astronomy Observatory (MRAO) is home to a number of large aperture synthesis radio telescopes, including the One-Mile Telescope, 5-km Ryle Telescope, and the Arcminute Microkelvin Imager. Radio interferometry started in the mid-1940s on the outskirts of Cambridge, but with funding from the Science Research Council and a donation of £100,000 from Mullard Limited, construction of the Mullard Radio Astronomy Observatory commenced at Lord's Bridge,[1] a few kilometres to the west of Cambridge. The observatory was founded under Martin Ryle of the Radio-Astronomy Group of the Cavendish Laboratory, University of Cambridge and was opened by Sir Edward Victor Appleton on 25 July 1957. This group is now known as the Cavendish Astrophysics Group. A portion of the track bed of the old line, running nearly East-West for several miles, was used to form the main part of the "5km" radio-telescope and the Cambridge Low Frequency Synthesis Telescope.

on with the pics



















And the other site













If you got this far thanks for looking.


----------



## krela (Feb 17, 2016)

Very good shots there, nice one.


----------



## tazong (Feb 17, 2016)

Have to say - they really are a thing of modern beauty - its almost art - the pictures - fantastic
nicley done


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 17, 2016)

Love this thanks for sharing.

a clip of it being built
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgbKUZEABO8

and aclip of it moving

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yiv1-vBSdg


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2016)

Nicely Done,


----------



## Lavino (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool stuff well done..


----------



## Rubex (Feb 18, 2016)

I still need to get here and have a look myself; it's not too far from me. Great photos jsp77


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2016)

You've got some superb shots here,and the last pic is the tops for me just wonderful!! it would make a great poster.


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments and yes Rubex you should get yourself down and have a look.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2016)

What a gorgeous set of images! Spot on! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

I loved my visit here..somewhere I keep meaning to go back too.great set jsp..


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 19, 2016)

The last but one shot of this set is just completely superb. A real interesting & brilliantly photographed site. Brilliant stuff


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 20, 2016)

That place looks nuts, thought is was in the USA or something first, great shots


----------



## Potter (Feb 21, 2016)

Fantastic, and great work


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for you comments, appreciate the feed back.


----------



## ironsky (Feb 28, 2016)

Something a bit different nice pics


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 29, 2016)

nice work, looks like you had a decent day for it too. like the second to last shot.


----------

